
The Future of Work in America Is in the Office - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-20/remote-work-causes-wrong-kind-of-economic-mobility
======
buboard
> I can’t imagine everyone not wanting to race back into the office the minute
> it is safe to do so

Call that lack of imagination

